# Counter Strike 1.6 Crash



## Alucarda (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello, 

I've recently installed CS 1.6 because I was in the mood to play over LAN with my flatmates. It was running perfectly fine for about 3 hours, then it crashed to desktop, saying Data Execution Prevention had stopped it from working. When I tried to re-enter the game, it started up fine, but after 30 seconds it crashed with the same message. It crashes no matter what I'm doing - I could be idling on the main menu, I could be loading a map, I could be in single player or LAN mode, it doesn't make a difference. I had DEP completely disabled at the time (from cmd) as it was also stopping me running a few other games. I found it odd that even though disabled, it still crashed my game. I tried disabling, enabling DEP again, several times, it still wouldnt work. I uninstalled and reinstalled the game and it worked fine again for a while, until it crashed again. I repeated the same method. It worked a few times, but then the game crashed each time I started it up.
I was running Vista Ultimate x64 at the time. 

I formatted my C drive and installed Windows 7 Ultimate yesterday, hoping it would fix the problem. Nope, it didn't. Game still crashes, although I get no error message as to why. I've tried disabling DEP, I've tried adding half life to the programs it should ignore, but nothing helps.

I am trying to run it on an Asus M70V series laptop.

Here are my specs: 

Processor:
Intel® Core 2 Duo P8400 2.26 GHz

Chipset:
ASUS PM45

RAM:
4 GB DDR2 PC3200 400MHz

Display adapter:
Nvidia GeForce 9650M GT

Hard drive:
Seagate 320GB 5400rpm SATA300 8MB

Display:
17” WSXGA+ (1440x900)

Sound card:
ASUS HD Audio

Optical Drive:
Dual Layer DVD Burner

Battery:
14.8V 5200mAh ASUS Li-Ion

Networking:
LAN: Realtek 8168
WLAN: Intel® WiFi Link 5100 AGN

I have read the post on what to do before posting a question and I've gone through all the steps described there but nothing helped. Basically currently I've no idea why the game keeps crashing. I have tried connecting to LAN both though wireless and through wire.


----------



## Zox (Nov 5, 2010)

1) Right click on the Computer icon on your Desktop and select Properties.

2) The System window opens now. Here click the Advanced system settings link in the left pane as highlighted below

3) The System Properties window opens now. Here click the Settings… button under Performance section under Advanced tab


4) The Performance Options dialog box opens now. Here select Data Execution Prevention tab and then click on the dot Turn on DEP for all programs and services except those I select option and click Add button 


5) Now select *YOUR COUNTER STRIKE EXECUTABLE* and click Open button


6) Similarly to remove an executable file from the list select that file and click Remove button.

7) Click Apply and then OK button in the Performance options window

8) Click OK button in System Properties window

9) Close System window.


----------



## Alucarda (Aug 16, 2010)

The problem is I cannot enable DEP, as when I go to the DEP tab under Performance options, both radio buttons are greyed out and unclickable.


----------



## Zox (Nov 5, 2010)

Alright Alucard let's try enable it.

1. Search up "cmd" in your start menu.
2. Run cmd as admin.
3. type in: *bcdedit.exe /set {current} nx AlwaysOn*.

Try that.


----------



## Alucarda (Aug 16, 2010)

I tried it several times. It managed to deactivate DEP (that's how I deactivated it in the first place, by replacing AlwaysOn with AlwaysOff, of course), but each time I put the AlwaysOn in it tells me the operation succeeded, when I check to see if DEP is on in cmd it says that it is, but when I go to the DEP window from the Advanced System Settings window, the radio buttons are still inactive. 

This is what I don't understand..if DEP is off, then it shouldn't be interfering with the game and if it is on then I don't understand why it is still showing up as not being active.


----------



## Zox (Nov 5, 2010)

K Alucard I will search it up for you, and I hope some mods with better abilities can help you on this one.


----------

